# an emerge wants gentoo-sources, but i use gentoo-dev-sources

## lusken

emerge -duvta alsa-utils gives me this

```
[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.6 [1.0.5]  144 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.6 [1.0.5-r3] -jack -static  659 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a  -debug -oss  1,748 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.26-r9  -build +doc  31,156 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.6a [1.0.5a]  1,748 kB 

```

why gentoo-sources? I use gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8.

----------

## DittoBox

Not entirely sure on this one but I think alsadriver wants 2.4, and only 2.4. Since alsa is already in 2.6. Albeit as 1.4 and not 1.6.

----------

## drgenius87

Why do you need alsa-utils while running a 2.6 kernel? (Just curiousity)

----------

## lusken

 *Quote:*   

> Why do you need alsa-utils while running a 2.6 kernel? (Just curiousity)

 

Oh, I don't know  :Shocked: . But according to this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225383&highlight= , I need it. It claims that using kernel 2.6 you need alsa-utils because it provides the mixer. I don't even know if I need the mixer...

----------

## cpdsaorg

i am having the same problem with this. everytime I do an update it asks to install:

```

# emerge -upv alsa-utils

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.6a 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.26-r9  -build -doc 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a  -debug -oss 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.6 [1.0.5-r3] -jack -static 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.6 [1.0.5] 

```

----------

## lusken

can anyone confirm that if i unemerge alsa-driver, alsa-headers alsa-lib and alsa-utils, I will still have sound (using kernel 2.6 of course)

----------

## cpdsaorg

as you can see i dont have headers sources or driver with the 2.6 kernel and my sound works

----------

## lusken

but I need alsa-utils and alsa-lib? How can I then update alsa-utils and alsa-lib without emerge wanting to install headers and driver?

Or should I never update them, since the kernel has an old version of alsa?

----------

## cpdsaorg

nere the end of this post we see some answers to this question...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1575879#1575879

----------

## jstead1

check your /var/cache/edb/virtuals file  and make sure that you that you have listed the sources you are actually using to build your current kernel.

When a package needs a kernel source as a dependency, it will look to the virtuals file to see which one is required.  If the virtuals file is not accurate, the wrong sources will be a dependency.

----------

## lusken

i have no kernel listed in my /var/cache/edb/virtuals

should I add it? what is the syntax? 

Like this? ->  "/virtual/kernel sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources"

----------

## cpdsaorg

 *lusken wrote:*   

> i have no kernel listed in my /var/cache/edb/virtuals
> 
> should I add it? what is the syntax? 
> 
> Like this? ->  "/virtual/kernel sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources"

 

same question here..

----------

## suck_ma_penguin

In mine I have

```
virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/ck-sources 
```

and lower down

```
virtual/kernel sys-kernel/linux-headers 

virtual/alsa sys-kernel/ck-sources 
```

here is my whole file:

```
virtual/xft x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/gzip app-arch/gzip 

virtual/glu x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/libc sys-libs/glibc 

virtual/cdrtools app-cdr/cdrtools 

virtual/cron sys-apps/vixie-cron 

virtual/logger app-admin/syslog-ng 

virtual/aspell-dict app-dicts/aspell-pt app-dicts/aspell-es app-dicts/aspell-fr app-dicts/aspell-en app-dicts/aspell-uk 

virtual/modutils sys-apps/module-init-tools 

virtual/opengl media-video/nvidia-glx x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/ck-sources 

virtual/textbrowser net-www/lynx 

virtual/jre dev-java/blackdown-jdk dev-java/blackdown-jre 

virtual/quicktime media-libs/libquicktime 

virtual/dhcpc net-misc/dhcpcd 

virtual/glibc sys-libs/glibc 

virtual/editor app-editors/vim 

virtual/jdk dev-java/blackdown-jdk 

virtual/ssh net-misc/openssh 

virtual/dev-manager sys-fs/devfsd 

virtual/os-headers sys-kernel/linux-headers 

virtual/python dev-lang/python 

virtual/kernel sys-kernel/linux-headers 

virtual/alsa sys-kernel/ck-sources 

virtual/java-scheme dev-java/blackdown-jdk dev-java/blackdown-jre 

virtual/ghostscript app-text/ghostscript 

virtual/lpr net-print/cups 

virtual/glut media-libs/glut 

virtual/mta mail-mta/ssmtp 

```

BUT I also have the problem, so I'm not sure this is the solution

----------

## bludger

Should such things be added to /var/cache/edb/virtuals or to /etc/make.profile/virtuals?

----------

